# Looking to purchase 2000 Jeep Wrangler



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok, this will be my first Jeep purchase. I am looking at a 2000 sport, with hard top front air shocks and only has 76,000 on the 4.0 auto. Any issues with these jeeps? What plow would anyone recommend for this? I am partial to western but they don't have anything in there models that could hold up doin 50-75 drives.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinda a lot of work with a small rig dont yah think? I have a Wrangler built for fun. I bet they make tight spots easy to plow but not sure how much snow they would push. 

The 4.0 exhaust manifold has been know to crack at the expansion joint. Body and tub rust is a big one! Make sure its clean. I run my stock axles with 35's and pretty extensive wheeling. The axles seem to take it so far. Crank sensors are common to go. Pretty much it.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Take a good look at the frame rails. We see a lot of rot where the skid plate attaches between the fron and rear control arms. The salt gets into the frame and will rot from the inside out. Good luck.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for your guys info!


----------



## bostiguy (Apr 29, 2011)

I am also looking at just about the same Jeep for my first Jeep. What would be a recommended plow for just doing my own driveway? I want something simple, light and inexpensive.thanks.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Happy with my stock 2000 wrangler, with Snowdogg. 2 seasons, plus fun in summer. Get good snow tires, too. Pushes fine, will love maneuverability in driveways! Yea, always worry about frame rust/rot. Of course, the old F250 was no better... 
Tom


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking at the snowdogg too! Haven't heard good things about them.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

RJB, I can't speak for doing 50-75 drives with the Snowdogg, but I'm happy with personal (and neighbor) use. Also have a friend with a MD75 on his F150; he too is satisfied. We both do our own LONG drives. MIne ~700'; his 3/4 mile. Both in Medina Co. 

Hydraulics are outstanding. Have to agree with some frustration others share on mounting/dismounting. Gotta get the hang of it. Once you do, its 30-seconds to drop; about a minute or two to hook up. 

Can only compare to an old Meyer unit. It leaked, was a pain to mount, and left lots of h/w on the vehicle. 

Good luck. Jeep and plow are awesome combinations for driveways, whichever way you go! 

Tom


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

RJB,

I have owned 6 Jeep Wrangler Sports, I currently have 3. A HTS or standard conventional Western plow is fully capable of plowing and handling 50-75 driveways, if your timetable allows. I have been doing residential only for the past 6 years and the Jeeps are the ultimate driveway truck, unless you have an AG tractor! I have a 2000 Jeep that I might get rid of to update to a newer truck. Check out my webpage for a picture of the truck www.snoworkssnowplowing.com. $10,000.00 takes it, with both front and rear plows.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Basher will likely respond. Heed his advice


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally got my jeep. Found a 2000 sahara 5 spd with two tops and two sets of rims and tires. Has 133k but the owner had all docs of previous work done. Also just got a boss 7' sport duty we are ready for this winter!! pics to come..


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Im running a 7' Meyer right now on an 03 Rubicon and I can tell ya its perfect for plowing snow, especially in the tight ones. I love being able to plow up one side, turn around at the top without an issue and plow back down. Simple and quick.

One issue is the time it seems to take. I make sure that my driveways and lots are perfect before I move on, so I understand that some of the time is taken to make sure there is no snow anywhere, but Ill be looking into getting a set of wings that I can take on and off to speed up some of the driveways this winter. The jeep will push the 7' er no problem, just make sure you have ample counter weight in the rear to ensure she stays on the straight and narrow while plowing. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a Fisher 6'-9" on my 2004 Rubicon, with timbrens, works perfectly


----------



## bostiguy (Apr 29, 2011)

le4life;1490870 said:


> The jeep will push the 7' er no problem, just make sure you have ample counter weight in the rear to ensure she stays on the straight and narrow while plowing. Just a suggestion.


How do you counterweight a Jeep? My truck was easy. Do you put something in the enormous truck space or add something on the trailer hitch?
thanks.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

bostiguy;1491188 said:


> How do you counterweight a Jeep? My truck was easy. Do you put something in the enormous truck space or add something on the trailer hitch?
> thanks.


One of the more experienced members here has a custom weight that uses the receiver hitch to support it with some extra straps to help. Having the weight back there helps offset the weight of the plow so far up front.

See Plowmeister's pics
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70471&highlight=plowmeister


----------

